# Partridge and Grouse (Sharptails) Numbers So Far



## ChukarBob (Sep 4, 2006)

Wow! It's already mid-November. Hope y'all have had a good bird hunting season so far.

My annual trip to ND is coming up soon. Very excited. Curious to hear reports on the numbers of Huns and Sharps seen this year. I've been following the reports on pheasant numbers and expect that Hun and Sharps numbers would parallel the pheasant numbers. The declines in pheasant numbers seem to be highly variable from area to area.

How would you characterize the numbers of Huns and Sharps you've seen and shot this year vs. prior years?

Thanks.


----------



## wburns (Feb 27, 2009)

Very much the same. I have had great success in some areas, while other areas I have had good shooting in are way down. Typicaly I hunt from the central to the far western part of the state.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Agree with wburns.


----------



## pointblankshot (Nov 2, 2005)

Hun numbers seem to be definitely up where I live in NE ND. The grouse seem to pretty good as well.


----------

